# "Care" "homes" back in lockdown



## Amity Island (Sep 11, 2020)

Care homes ordered to go into immediate lockdown
					

CARE HOMES have been ordered by councils to go into immediate lockdown as fears rise over the spread of coronavirus infections which is currently accelerating throughout the country.




					www.express.co.uk


----------



## grovesy (Sep 11, 2020)

I was listen to a Radio phone last week on relatives been denied visits to Care Homes even in low rate areas. Some were reporting that their relatives were feeling abandoned,  going downhill fast, and wanting to die. I think this will be the next raise in deaths.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Sep 11, 2020)

It looks like it’s only certain councils so I presume will depend on the local R rate.

My mum’s home has only allowed distanced visits with us outside (masked) and the resident inside. They are planning on starting inside visits as it’s getting colder but that will be one named person only (masked and socially distanced but inside) with anyone else needing to do the outside visit or Skype. No kids under 13 allowed so she’s only seen my kids on Skype and that didn’t go well as she can’t see very well and her hearing is pants. She’s very fed up.


----------



## MdarkKreller (Feb 7, 2022)

I found this thread when I was studying information about nursing homes. It is a pity that it is the elderly who are particularly often sick with coronavirus. We have to work all our lives, and when we want to rest in retirement, we still have to face difficulties. I was just thinking of finding a _[good nursing]_ home for my mom, because I want her to be constantly looked after, and now I'm not sure that this is a good idea. The state cannot even create conditions of complete safety for the elderly, and I live very far away and cannot take care of my mother. It's a terrible situation, I'm probably a bad son, but I just don't have any ideas what to do.

_Moderator note.  Link removed. The poster is US based and the link was US specific._


----------



## Drummer (Feb 7, 2022)

One of my band has a relative in care and the anguish caused by deliberately shipping infected people into care homes under financial inducement, at the same time taking away the availability of PPE caused many deaths, plus all the mental distress for all concerned at not being able to get people out of the homes - people who tried were taken away by the police - not being able to visit, or to only see the inmates from outside a closed window all just added to the upset. 
I cannot offer any solution to the problem though having people to help elderly people stay in their own homes could help some to put off incarceration in care homes.


----------

